
How I Used Eve Online to Predict the Great Recession - eru
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/RaminShokrizade/20130405/189984/How_I_Used_EVE_Online_to_Predict_the_Great_Recession.php
======
eru
With thanks to milesvp
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444711)).

